
Who are the Matt Levines of other fields? - obi1kenobi
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/hze13t/who_are_the_matt_levines_of_other_fields/
======
thedailymail
Derek Lowe (In The Pipeline) is great for pharma/biotech.

